# Heavy Leather/Metal Tele



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Holy smokes..."just googled" on this search engine in response to the request for a metal bodied tele and found El Dorado guitar straps....."very interesting but stoooopid???"" ...an engraved leather covered tele body, engraved metal pickguard covers.......engraved leather pickguards???

well what is your take on these decorations......maybe I'll do up a tele with all that stuff
cheers
RIFF


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i see a lot of this stuff on tdpri- i like it.
some of it is pretty over the top, but a nicely tooled tele pickguard always looks classy.


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

When I was about 16, a guitarist buddy had an Ibanez tele, (nice), one day, he decided to mod it with MacTac, cool, a nice faux walnut or mahogany grain. Is that where the term "tacky" comes from? :smile:


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

RIFF WRATH said:


> ...an engraved leather covered tele body...




























I think it looks cool.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Waylon Jennings long played a leather bound Tele like that.

Very nice looking and probably pretty tough.


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

Waylon Teles are cool.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I think having the whole Tele done like that is a bit over the top. However, I agree with fraser above - I've seen a couple on TDPRI with just the tele pickguard done and it looks really cool.


----------

